# External CD-writer TEAC CD-W28PU [SOLVED]

## leguaan

Hello,

I was just presented by a External CD-writer TEAC CD-W28PU.

It connects to the computer with usb,

and I would like to make it work...

Can you help me with it?

I have no idea how to  do it...

I tried checking sd* devices, but did not work...

How should I find it and install it?

Thanks.

(using gentoo-2.4 kernel, self compiled.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leguaan,

First, you need a working USB system. Check for a file called /ptoc/bus/usb/devices.

All your connected USB devices will appear there.

If the file is missing, you don't have a working USB system.

Do you have USB 2.0?

If not, you will be lucky to get 4x burning to work.

----------

## leguaan

cat drivers gives this output:

 *Quote:*   

> T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
> 
> B:  Alloc=104/900 us (12%), #Int=  2, #Iso=  0
> 
> D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
> ...

 

I do not have USB2, but 2x burning is fast-enough for occasional file backups.

What should I do with the info I got?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leguaan,

Thats a good start, your USB system works.

Your kernel needs usb-storage, scsi, scsi cd support, generic scsi support and (I think) scsi emulation.

The first 4 will get you reading CDs anyway, which is the next step.

If you need exact kernel config and build help, I need to know your kernel version.

----------

## tdi

and is it possible to use it with k3b ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tdi,

Yes. k3b is just one of many pretty front ends for the underlying tools.

You have to get your kernel right, to support the hardware then install the lower level tools.

----------

## leguaan

i am pretty sure that I have the things compiled in

i am using the gentoo-2.4 kernel provided with live cd.

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leguaan,

You should be able to put a data CD in the drive and mount it longhand then.

It will appear as a SCSI drive. If you don't have any other SCSI or SCSI looking devices then 

```
mount /dev/sda </some/mountpoint> -t iso9660 
```

Adjust the sda as required.

----------

## leguaan

Wow, reading works... Nevertheless, the dev path is kind of different. It is very long

/dev/scsi/host0/.../.../cd

but it works...

Writing does not work yet, but k3b recognizes the drive.

I have to try to play with the settings.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

leguaan,

/dev/sda should be a symbolic link to that long path to the real device file.

If devfs or udev are really clever, they may have made a symbolic link called /dev/cdrom instead.

I don't have an external drive to test.

----------

## leguaan

there is also an internal drive which already is /dev/cdrom.

I can live with the long path  :Smile: 

Or make a symlink myself.

Not a problem...

Thanks a lot for showing me the way.

----------

